
China Bitcoin Roundtable Votes for SegWit2x and New York Agreement - jonsouth
http://bitsonline.com/china-bitcoin-roundtable-segwit2x/
======
TalonTech
So they are moving forward and trying to stay compatible. That might make
Bitcoin even more expensive.

